
The Corruption of Olive Oil (2017) - walterbell
https://bablinskas.wordpress.com/2017/08/12/the-corruption-of-olive-oil/
======
drallison
"Slippery Business",Tom Mueller's _New Yorker_ article about the olive oil
trade is worth the read.
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/08/13/slippery-
busin...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/08/13/slippery-business).
Looks like ten years has not been long enough to get the industry cleaned up.

When we think we are getting a pure virgin (olive oil) what we often get is
sullied and impure. Still, there is nothing quite like great olive oil.

